

Paper on Copulatory Vocalizations in Women Not a Reflexive Consequence of Orgasm - doppp
http://www.academia.edu/1145736/Evidence_to_Suggest_that_Copulatory_Vocalizations_in_Women_Are_Not_a_Reflexive_Consequence_of_Orgasm

======
jyzzmoe
Something that married men have known since ... we've had marriage.

